

Tell HN FYI: Play.com registration emails leaked - vukk

Just a FYI for the community: it seems that Play.com registration emails have been leaked to a spammer who is now trying to spread malware by using (probably hacked) gsn.com email servers.<p>Play.com is a major online retailer in Europe. Hopefully it is only emails, but be sure to keep an eye on your credit card bills if you have used Play.com :)<p>I can confirm this myself, and here are some threads to follow:<p>http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?s=b7d8a85718e5b61b56c770329305c035&#38;p=42142988<p>http://www.gsn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=891<p>http://twitter.com/search?q=play.com%20spam
======
kmfrk
So that was why I received that weird e-mail today. I opened it, but promptly
sent it away, so I hope nothing's happened.

Thanks for the heads-up.

~~~
revorad
what was the email?

~~~
kmfrk
It's the one mentioned in OP's links.

------
1880
If you are in the UK you should complain to the ICO:
<http://www.ico.gov.uk/complaints/data_protection.aspx>

------
bjonathan
Thanks for the info, I just checked my gmail account, and good news Gmail
seems to have put it in the spam folder automatically !

